# Asparagus fern, asparagus sprengeri



## Oxdart (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi has anyone has anyone tried asparagus fern (asparagus sprengeri) in a dart frog or similar viv? I got some the other day reduced and think it might be suitable for my currently empty of frogs viv but wanted to check.

Cheers, Ant


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep, got it in with my tricolors and had it in with my pygmy chameleons. It does quite well, just watch out for those bloody thorns, they're a right pain in the arse!


----------



## Oxdart (Sep 28, 2013)

Great news! thanks Ronnyjodes just the reassurance I wanted


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It does need good drainage, though.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> It does need good drainage, though.


Ron's spot on. See, all my tanks have got good substrate mixes that allow plenty of drainage anyway so I just lobbed it in and it thrived. It does seem to like plenty of light too, I've had it go a delightful shade of brown pretty quickly if it gets too much shade.


----------

